# New tool for the war on Starlings



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Just thought I’d post a quick picture of the latest addition to the arsenal for the war on Starlings. I know there must be more people like me out there, fighting for the same cause, so again let’s see some pics. The gun in this picture is my newest acquisition, its beautiful piece of German Engineering, the RWS 350 Feuekraft Pro Compact. Shooting 14.3 grain, .22 cal hollow point pellets right around 800fps. The bird in this picture was taken at 42 yards and you can really here the pellet smack, even from that distance. This gun should do well on Eurasian Collared Doves also, they are a big bird and can take a lot of lead.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Rusty, you be the critter getter! Wish I could do that in my back yard.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

good one, keep it up. we need to thin those, or eliminate them.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Starling skins have great small, soft hackles. You should skin them out and offer the skins to fly tiers.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I've resisted on posting any comments on Starling hunting because I thought it might be an unpopular response and you guys might take after me and hurt my feelings.   My main reaction was economics. Why spend 25-50 cents per shot gun shell to kill one Starling? Wow, that would soon be bigger than the national debt. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: But,-------------- this method seems a bit more economical. Good on ya. Or is it.? how does it compare? I'll be the first to know nothing about Starling hunting and the benefits, so go easy on me. Just thought I'd jump in and see if I could get a better understanding and ask, maybe, a dumb question.  Yeah, I'm one of those eat what you kill people, but I can't argue against getting rid of pests or things that ultimately do more damage than good. Question - is this really the case? If so, "get er on"!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Leaky, I have a great time hunting Starlings. I hunt them almost year round. I agree it would be very costly to shoot them with shotguns. Pellets are cheap, about seven bucks per 500. The guns I use can get a little costly, but I’ve done a lot of starling control this year with a little $40 Daisy Power Line 880 from Wally world. It works great for close in work, like when there’re raiding the suet cakes in my yard. The bigger guns like the one in this post will work out past 50 yards if you can put lead on feathers. I have several air rifles and if you want to give it a try PM me and we’ll go out one weekend. I also shoot a few Eurasian Collared Doves, those ones I eat; they are pretty tasty served on a bed of wild rice. I should receive some mounted starlings from Blueshooter week. When I do I will post some pictures, he does some good work.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't compare the value of my target to the cost of my ammo, or I could never shoot clay pigeons. or paper targets. Starlings are slowly pushing the native birds out of parts of Utah. Kill them all.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Just a note on the starling population in Hyrum Utah. Last year in February there were 6000 starlings at the feedyard. This year about 300. I don't think the difference was made by any air rifle. :shock:


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

James it was me and my boy, but we just don't like to brag. Let me know if you want the last 300 taken care of. :lol:


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

What is it about starlings that makes me feel like I am in a us-or-them war? Killing starlings is one of the most satisfying things I know of. I can remember outstanding starling kills from 30 years ago. They're smart too- around my parents house if a door or window moves an inch they flush for 200 hundred yards- even birds of the year. How do they teach eachother stuff like that?

It's a sickness, glad to know I'm not alone in this one.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My wife loves to feed the wild birds and starlings come in by the droves along with the other birds. I've seen small hawks come in and snatch up birds and fly off to feast, but NEVER have I seen a hawk take a starling. Do they taste bad? What's the deal?


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Bear, a few weeks ago when we were having that really cold weather I had the hawks come in and take several of my wounded/dead starlings a few days in a row. I would knock them off the suet feeder and if I didn't get out there and get them fast the hawks would come in and grab them. I hit one that flew a short distance before going down and the hawk swooped down and grabbed him right in front of me. I hit another one that flew into a different tree in my yard and we just about to put the finishing touch on him when another hawk flew in and flushed him then quickly caught up to him in the air and got him. The hawks hang out around my feeders all the time, I think they like the free meals they get here. Here a few more from today.


----------



## benelli man (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Rusty I've got a question for you. What kind of scope are you using on these kinds of guns and how much does it run for a decent scope?


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Currently I have and RWS brand scope on my RWS gun. I have 2 Center Point 4x12 AO on a few of them. Great scope that you can pick up Wally World for about 60 bucks. And I have a few Bushnells on some other guns. All of my scopes have adjustable objectives, helps for keeping things clear at shorter ranges. Depending on what type of air rifle you have will determine what kind of glass you will need. The Center Point scopes are all air gun rated. A scope that isn't made for the reverse recoil of all springer air guns won't last long, they will rattle the lenes loose in no time.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

This is hallarious!! Guys really never do grow up, I love it!! 
I'm not into precision when it comes to bird hunting so I'm thinking the shotgun would be more of my gun of choice. I think I could make it just as economical because the flocks I've seen. I'm thinking #9 shot from 35-40 yards and I'll have about 200 birds to go pick up or chase down. 
I might get into this. I used to shoot them in Louisiana and trust me you can eat them and they are awesome!! A little fire and some salt and peper put them on a stick and they are great!!


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Hoghunter, one of the guys I talk to on an air rifle forum said the same thing. He told me that they are quite tasty. I've not heard of people cooking Starlings before, but the ones I shoot down at the the dairy are eating some pretty good feed, cracked corn and cotton seed.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Geez,, 
Rusty you need to start eating those suckers!!

I never understand it, people only want to eat what is labeled as good eating. An animals meat flavor is mainly based off what it eats. I wouldn't eat to many meat eating animals like a coyote. Birds are birds and I've eaten a lot of them.
Try them and you'll cut your grocery bills down :wink:


----------

